
'Knight Rider,' 'Battlestar Galactica' Creator Glen Larson Dies - DiabloD3
http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/16/showbiz/glen-larson-obit/
======
chiph
Anyone who grew up in the 70's and 80's knew his shows, and without them (and
Star Trek!), sci-fi would likely have remained in its ghetto and never gone
mainstream.

